# Death Rate



## hobocob86 (Jan 16, 2004)

This may not be something many people like to hear, but I've wandered ever since I was diagnosed with IBS. What are the chances of death or what's the death rate of people with IBS?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

there is no correlation. IBS does not kill or lead to diseases that do. There are other digestive disorders that can but not IBS.


----------



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

IbS is not deadly just kinda controls your life at times. eric has a good website with lots of info.www.ibshealth.comcheck it out. It has all sorts of diets and stuff.floridagrl


----------



## quart66 (Jun 28, 2003)

Kind of surprised the suicide rates not higher...With people being terribly sick every single day. I hate to sound so gloomy but sometimes people give up, especially if there appears to be no hope; and as of yet there is no real cure for I.B.S


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Quart66,I know it seems undeserved, especially when you see how others live and yet don't get this; but look around. There are lots and lots of people on the Board who have found many different treatments for this condition. I'm pretty convinced that if you open up to trying some of the things that have helped others, you will find one or more of them to help you.I would never wish the experience on anyone; but I can honestly say I am healthier now than I have been for 20-30 years. If it could happen to me, it can happen to you.Cheers,Mark


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

IBS itself does not cause death. That is one reason it is called a functional disorder.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Now suicide, that's another issue! I'm sure some people have been pushed near the edge with this stupid condition.


----------



## Marius (Jan 26, 2003)

Ramon,I hate to break it to you, but there is a 100% liklihood that you will die. That's the bad news. The good news is it won't be from IBS. It's possible your reaction to IBS could be fatal, if you are prone to morbid indulging. Lighten up, and don't contribute additional stress to the situation!


----------



## hobocob86 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanx for the smartass answers they actually help


----------

